# Any Walleye still off shore??



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

I was wondering if the eyes were still biting off shore? I know nothing has been around when I checked because the lake was so rough but I'm wondering if they are around when it calms down/clears up? Thanks!
-JOHN


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

John S said:


> I was wondering if the eyes were still biting off shore? I know nothing has been around when I checked because the lake was so rough but I'm wondering if they are around when it calms down/clears up? Thanks!
> -JOHN


It's not looking good any time soon. I'd pack it in until spring.


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

I figured the temps are a little cold but heard they catch them ice fishing (I'm not sure how far out or where they are caught but figured I would ask. Thanks.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

If the weather is cooperating and there is open water, I will still try for them from shore. My last fish of the fall bite came off the pier in Lorain the 2nd week of January.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

John S said:


> I figured the temps are a little cold but heard they catch them ice fishing (I'm not sure how far out or where they are caught but figured I would ask. Thanks.


don't get me wrong, there is always a chance.....I've caught them in late December and even early January, and I also had a night about 15 years ago when I caught 4 walleye in an hour between 5-7 lbs while fishing for smallmouth off the Lorain rocks in the middle of the day in July using a 1/4 oz. rattletrap.....as long as the lake isn't frozen there's always a chance, but I've only caught a handful in numerous attempts over the years when the water temps dip below 40 degrees......all of those "fish-less" nights that I've had in below 40 degree water is enough to tell me that the odds are not in my favor.....I will say that one of my biggest walleye ever (a little over 10 lbs) was caught off the Huron pier in 1995 a few days before Xmas on a day when the pier was covered in snow....however, that was my first fish in 4 outings that week....those were the days when I was a TRUE die-hard!!!!


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes, They are still catching them from shore this weather just keeps alot of folks away. was out Weds. night for 2 hours 1 landed and lost 1. dress warm and brave the elements.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I fished 72nd last night, shad are super think you can feel your line and bait nailing them on the retrieve i don't know how many we snagged one of us snagged a shad on every other cast, no walleye for me and my buddy, man did it stink from all the dead fish.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

johnny fish said:


> Yes, They are still catching them from shore this weather just keeps alot of folks away. was out Weds. night for 2 hours 1 landed and lost 1. dress warm and brave the elements.


where were you fishing? 72nd, wildwood?


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

was at lorain


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Went up to fish E 72nd last night. Got there at about 9pm and couldn't believe what I was seeing. All of the water, from E 55th to the 72nd marina, was covered with gulls. From in tight to the shore to about 100yds out was just a solid mass of gulls. It looked like you could walk across them. And there were just as many in the air as on the water.
They were feasting on the shad. Shad were so thick that they were being tossed up on the rocks by the waves. There were hundreds of shad, dead and alive, all over the rocks.
I waited a while to see if it would clear up enough to fish. It didn't. I've hooked gulls before and don't want to put up with that.
Brian


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Anyone going tonight 12/30 will be at lorain with a couple of friends


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Let us know!


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Sorry guys 1 friend bailed on me and the wife needed help getting the house ready for new years eve party so hopefully I will be able to get out next weekend


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm going to try to get out tonight for they eyes if I can find someone to drag out. I have been having fun with the steelhead but nothing is like a walleye. 

Since I'm just getting over being sick and still kinda am, I figured I would "tie one on" for new years (a Husky Jerk that is! ) 

I'll keep you posted on how we do!

Like someones signature says: It's all fun and games till someone loses a Walleye! LOL I like that


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

so is it wall to wall shad & gulls in lorain? just curious because the last time i checked they were too thick to even consider fishing down at 72nd. i really wanna tie into some walleye...especially with the weather the way it is.


----------

